# Coffee & Alcohol



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi 
I'm currently taking the pill and due to start sniffing on 22/07/04 I'm currently drinking about 2 glasses of wine per week - seem to be lots of birthday outings at the moment and I have 1 cup of real coffee every morning - I drink decaff, herbal teas etc the rest of the day - is this ok??
Thanks
Sarah Lou


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sarah Lou

I cannot see that as a problem Sarah Lou, so please dont worry as your alchoholic and caffiene intake seem moderately low, if you are unsure about what you can and cannot drink etc, give your clinic a call and ask for some advice, they wll only be too pleased to advise you and it shows you are serious about maintaining a healthy, balanced intake etc.

All the very best of luck

Mel


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

hiya 

i drank 2 glasses a wine every week and 1 cup of real coffee all through my treatment this time and the week before and since ec i stopped the drinking of alchol and caffeine altogether 

i got BFP xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey 
Thanks for the replies , Mini that's ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS, excellent I'm so pleased for you, when's your due date, do you know
     
i think we all get a bit paranoid about what we should/shouldn't be doing and there's so much conflicting advice, isn't there - anyway well done you girl
Love
Sarah Lou xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Sarah Lou, I'm glad you asked the quesiton because I was wondering the same thing. I don't drink much (the odd glass of wine), but I do like my cup of coffee in the morning. One web site that I read that it can have an impact (but wasn't sure if that's more for the male's count) so I decided to switch my morning coffee to decaf (thought it would be easier when the day comes that I need to cut it out completely). Saying that though...my doctor never mentioned anything about not having coffee or alcohol so I'm sure its not a big deal at this point. 
Best of luck to you. If everything looks ok with me, I should start the downregging Saturday so maybe I'll see you in the cycle buddies.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know if it helps but I was told to cut out caffeine and limit alcohol to 5 units per week (but not all in one go!!).

Best of luck,

Chux xx


----------

